# Hardware Malfunction



## LilacWine (Jul 23, 2004)

I keep getting this 

Hardware Malfunction 
Call your hardware vendor for support
The system has halted. 

Anyone know what I can do to find out what the problem is and fix it ? 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## AquaFire (Mar 22, 2003)

Need more info... is this in Windows, and what version?
Is there are particular application that causes it and what else is running?
Is it a particular piece of hardware causing it (i.e. happens whenever you try to print, or try to read a DVD, etc?)
Is this a small pop-up, or its own large screen (like the blue screen of death)?
Does it happen at a predictable time, or just randomly?
What happens after the error? Do you have options, like "ok" and then the system crashes?


----------



## maxmelbin (Jun 15, 2004)

First do an BIOS reset .. boot to bios pressing F1 while computer starts up ..
then hit F5 , click yes , then hit F10 , yes , restart and tell us where exactly does it halt ..
check if the fan is runing inside the tower ...

regards


----------



## LilacWine (Jul 23, 2004)

I am using windows xp. It happens randomly, I get a large blue screen and thats all it says, I have no options so I just push the reset button then sometimes my computer makes a beeping noise when it restarts or sometimes it will start up normally.


----------



## maxmelbin (Jun 15, 2004)

DID u do the BIOS reset and please check if the fan is working .....


----------



## LilacWine (Jul 23, 2004)

I tried to do the bios reset and could not get it to work. It just boots up normally and the fan is working.


----------



## westiemom (Apr 21, 2004)

I too am having this problem. I am running XP home and I only get it when I shut down. I also tried the bio thing but looks like it did not fix it. I get this error abour every 7-8 days


----------



## westiemom (Apr 21, 2004)

my error message is : Hardware malfunction . Call your hardware vendor for support. NMI: parity check/ memory parity error. the system has halted and i have only gotten it in shutting down the system. But is the full blue screen of death


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Normally I would split "piggybacked" posts. But in this case I expect misery will love company...

Anyway I've moved you both to the Hardware forum.

I'd suggest a memory diagnostic for starters....

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q222/9/73.asp&NoWebContent=1

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;Q315223

http://oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp


----------

